# What is an F5 ?



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

Recently I have seen F5 Felts on ebay. However, there is no F5 shown on the Felt website. What gives?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

triadrider said:


> Recently I have seen F5 Felts on ebay. However, there is no F5 shown on the Felt website. What gives?


Discontinued after '06 or '07, I'm not sure which. If there's a 'C' designation, it denotes a compact crank. 
http://www.feltracing.com/06/06_bikes/f5c/


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Depending on the year, the F5C ("C" for carbon) was a US bike, but no longer; however, it continues in Europe as a 105 equipped carbon F bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jm3 said:


> Depending on the year, the F5C ("C" for carbon) was a US bike, but no longer; however, it continues in Europe as a 105 equipped carbon F bike.


I beg to differ on the 'C' designation. Felt's '07 website seems to be inoperable at the moment, but there were F4's and F5's (both carbon, both had standard double cranksets) and there were F4C's and F5C's (same framesets as their counterparts), but with compact cranksets.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Yes, for a short time there was a mix of 07's and 08's on the '07 web site (or maybe it was '06 & '07...I'm getting old), and that's the reason for the confusion. "C" was for carbon, but they dropped it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jm3 said:


> Yes, for a short time there was a mix of 07's and 08's on the '07 web site (or maybe it was '06 & '07...I'm getting old), and that's the reason for the confusion. "C" was for carbon, but they dropped it.


Very confusing. I also noticed that on their '06 website all the F#C series had standard doubles. 
So, we're not crazy, but we are getting old.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Yeah, getting old sucks, but at least I can use it as an excuse with the wife! Can't go to that well to often, though.


----------



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

yo I bought one of the f5 frames and did a build. It turned out amazing for the price. 

Felt F5
Campagnolo Centaur Carbon
Other randoms. 


I really enjoy the ride. For the price I paid it was an insane deal. The frame is sturdy but feels fast as hell. I would recommend.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

I snapped one up from ebay also. Somethings of interest:

-1320g Frame, 470g Fork (uncut) for my size 58.
-frame is brand new, it has NOT been de-assembled
-included unbranded headset is a heavy POS
-included campy seat clamp is pretty nice
-no serial marking or stamps

The frame appears genuine enough, but has no serial numbers. Finish and construction are superb as you'd expect on a felt. I'm guessing these are "extra shift" or some sort of back door sale bikes. Fantastic deal for the price, but if you have an issue with one, you can forget getting it warrantied by Felt.

I just finished mine last night, however a friend purchased one and has been riding it for a few weeks and seems to really like it.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

hmm, I was going to post a link to the F5 from feltracing.com but it seems like any existance of the F5 has been removed from the 2008 models. Better yet with some digging I found a link to the bike in my web history:

http://www.feltracing.com/08/product.asp?catid=1505&pid=8662

However they took down the pictures. The pictures exist for the other models, so something is going on. Maybe someone from Felt will post up, I know they watch this forum.


----------



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah mine isn't stamped with a serial. However the frame is so cheap is I crush it I am fine with buying a new one. 

The bike is AMAZING for the price. There are no more showing up on ebay. 

Are you running a compact crankset? My 172.5 is causing my foot to hit my front wheel at times.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

Finished off the last bits and put her on the scale. 18.1lbs as pictured. It has a few heavier bits on it here and there like the ultegra cassette 12-27, FCR700 cranks, heavy airone seat, 700x25 tires, boat anchor stem (used for fit purposes, soon to be replaced) but its how I wanted the bike. Total build cost was $2062. Here are a few more pictures....


----------



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

looks good man. Mine is around 19lbs, but I have a really heavy wheelset on. The handlebars and other stuff is hefty on mine as well. 

I did my build for $1700 with Campagnolo Centaur Carbon.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

Its funny, I thought I would have saved a bit more than I did. Looking at a built up F4 for about $2400, it doesn't seem like quite the deal it was. I do have Dura-Ace everywhere except for the cranks (no DA compact), and chain/casette (DA suxors for those), but its hard to deny the fact that for $350 more I would have gotten a solid warranty. I'm happy that I have the bike exactly as I wanted, but I know we are screwed if anything happens to the frame. Would I do it again? I dunno, we'll see how it does on an extended ride.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

Oh, another thing, a buddy figured out that you can strip a shifter cable, remove the plastic liner and use it in the front derailleur internal frame tubing around the BB so it doesn't saw through the frame.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

So I finally got out for a good ride, I can confirm my shoes do not hit the front wheel. The bike rides super plush compared to my Scattante 650, but feels nice and firm when I stand up and start cranking. My only point of concern is that my Pro Race 2 700x25's are a super tight fit in the back. It almost rubs on the left chainstay.


----------



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes it takes a an accurate rear wheel placement and release tightening to make sure that mine doesn't hit the seat stay. 

I was on a ride the other day and they guys didn't even know who Felt was. It was nice not rolling up on just another specialized, trek, or even cervelo now.


----------



## SplijinX (Feb 18, 2005)

yakky said:


> hmm, I was going to post a link to the F5 from feltracing.com but it seems like any existance of the F5 has been removed from the 2008 models. Better yet with some digging I found a link to the bike in my web history:
> 
> http://www.feltracing.com/08/product.asp?catid=1505&pid=8662
> 
> However they took down the pictures. The pictures exist for the other models, so something is going on. Maybe someone from Felt will post up, I know they watch this forum.



They are still selling the F5 internationally, just not in the USA:
http://www.feltracing.com/09-catalog/road/performance-road/09-f5-sl-int.aspx

I just picked one up myself. Any idea what size the headset is? 

Also I have not checked to see if mine came with a serial number or not - do you guys have any suggestions on how to add one safely?

Thanks!


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

According to Felt, the headset is a "Cane Creek IS-2" style headset. I picked up an FSA IS-2 from ebay for $30. The included compression cap is pretty crappy, I'm looking to replace mine soon.

Also just found out my Michelin Pro2 700x25's are rubbing in the back. I marked them with chalk and indeed the clearance is that tight. Granted, they are pretty fat for 25's, but just a warning, the back is VERY tight.


----------



## SplijinX (Feb 18, 2005)

yakky said:


> Oh, another thing, a buddy figured out that you can strip a shifter cable, remove the plastic liner and use it in the front derailleur internal frame tubing around the BB so it doesn't saw through the frame.


I was looking at the derailleur cable guide that is mounted to the underside of the bottom bracket and it doesnt quite sit on there nicely. I would like to see a picture of how you guys have installed yours and how the extra cable tubing might be applied to prevent the cable from eating into the frame. Thanks!!


----------



## ISL56 (Apr 28, 2006)

I purchased the frame, with no headset or seat post on Ebay in August. Like others here, the frame had no serial number, nor a cable stay on the bottom of the bottom bracket.

I love the ride. It kicks butt on uphills.

Took the DA 7800 kit from an AL/Carbon Bikesdirect Motobecane I was riding and used that to build-up the bike.

I also took from the Moto an Easton EC 90 seat post, Syntace Stem, Carbon Lord carbon bars, Reynolds integrated fork with a new Cane Creek IS-8 head set. Am using the Motobecane's Richey WCS wheels that now have nearly 10k on them.

I'm still riding on the cheap-ass TI knock-off seat that came from the Motobecane. The seat's comfortable, and I have nearly 10,000 miles on it.....

During the 7000 rider Hilly Hundred in Bloomington, IN last weekend, I saw 5000 treks, 1500 Specialized', one Motobecane, and a couple of Felts. So it was nice to be riding something different.

And the carbon was nice on the body.....I took the bike the LBS for a check after I built it up- they were amazed at the price, and what I had for the money.

So what if there's no warranty......


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats. That's funny about your Century. I feel exactly the same way and like having a somewhat unique bike.


----------



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

warranties are for bad riders!

Where are the pics of the bike?


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

I gotta say, after a few weeks and several rides, this frame is amazing compared to my old aluminum frame (with carbon fork and stays). I'd have to drop the pressure to about 40-50lbs on the other bike to get as smooth of a ride. When I get up and crank, the frame feels very solid and the power goes where it should, not to flex.

Too bad its not a rare sight in my area, I regularly see Felts on the MUT around here, lots of folks with lots of $.


----------



## ISL56 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Photos as requested*

This bike is a smooth ride. Everything came off of my Motobecane except the Braze-on front derailuer, and the Cane Creek IS8 headset. Notice the cheap knock-off seat with DA kit......I've done the 160 mi one-way, one-day Ride Across Indiana (RAIN) and 10,000 other miles on that cheap-ass seat!

The only original parts off the Moto are the DA kit, wheels, and seat. Everthing else upgraded for ride and/or fit.

No serial number on frame.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

*I have one too*

http://www.feltracing.com/09-catalog-international/road/performance-road/09-f5-sl-int.aspx


I have an F5, if you go the the Felt site and click on international, you will find it. I have last years model...and love it.


----------

